# Wooden Feet!



## suzieR (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi I am new to this forum,

I have type 2 diabetes and have a problem with my feet and lower legs.  I have a loss of sensation but it does not amount to numbness and I have no pain.  My feet just feel like planks of wood.  Does anyone else have this problem and what can I do to alleviate the symptoms


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi suzieR, welcome to the forum  Have you had diabetes long, and are you on any medication? Have you spoken to a doctor or podiatrist about the problem and had a full foot check lately (pulses, sensation, injury etc.)?


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Suzie


----------



## Steff (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum Suzie.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Suzie. Welcome 

It sounds rather alarming and you should definitely see your doctor about it.

Rob


----------



## am64 (Sep 4, 2011)

welcome to the forum ....ive had numb sides of big toes for a while now and a few years ago had a numb calf ...but all my circulation is fine .....all due to bad shoes ??? good luck x


----------

